# My girl was GROOMED today! So Beautiful!



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Before









After!!! Look at how pretty my girl looks! I love da Guera! They put bows in her hair for the first time ever!!! I've been taking her there for the past 5 years and they've never put bows in her hair! LOL! She looked so cute that I almost cried!


















Batting her eyes...









more


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

more


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

My cutie









Hehe









My beauty


















THanks for looking! Hope you all enjoyed my pretty girl!
I love her so much!
Nessa


----------



## Krit (Jan 29, 2009)

She's soooo cute!! Is she full schnauzer?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh she looks sooo great!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Krit said:


> She's soooo cute!! Is she full schnauzer?


Thanks! I really do not know lol. I rescued her when she was 6 weeks old and getting beat up and kicked by 6 guys... later I found out my friends house was robbed by the guys and they took material things and his litter of puppies. Guera was the only one left alive, the others were tortured and killed. 
He said I could keep her because I saved her, I nursed her back to health, swollen and broken arm... sigh. 
He showed me a pic of her mother, she was a white Schnauzer, the father was either a Black Schnauzer, a Jack Russel, or a Kerry Blue Terrier. LOL! He didnt know who got to her... but all the pups were Guera's color he said.

I have no idea, sometimes I think she is full, sometimes I think she is part Jack... or Kerry Blue... I just have no idea lol.

BTW 2 of the guys are still in jail! after almost 7 years!



Pepper said:


> Oh my gosh she looks sooo great!!


Thanks Pep!!!
Nessa


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

What an adorable dog! Love the groom; the bows are especially cute.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

She's beautiful Girl! Does she have a Miniature Schnauzer in her?


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Aw, so looks so ADORABLE! I love the bows!!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I certainly over read this thread ugh. I want to hurt those guys who beat on your girl


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

MoonStr80 said:


> I certainly over read this thread ugh. I want to hurt those guys who beat on your girl


Sigh... Yea I know... I got a couple of good hits and kicks in... but they got the best of me as well and I came out with a black eye and bruises. 
My dad is the head of technology at my high school (where it happened) and when I ran to his room he freaked and contacted the principal and called 911 and he overlooked the tapes. It was all on tape . It took all my daddy had in him not to hunt them down and kill them himself... but anyway... they paid for it and Guera is living the life. 
Nessa


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

OMG you were there. That's insane I wouldn't know how I would of react I think you'd have to hold me down & tie my mouth shut 

I'm so glad you saved her!


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

She looks so cute! I love her little bows!


----------



## Krit (Jan 29, 2009)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Thanks! I really do not know lol. I rescued her when she was 6 weeks old and getting beat up and kicked by 6 guys... later I found out my friends house was robbed by the guys and they took material things and his litter of puppies. Guera was the only one left alive, the others were tortured and killed.
> He said I could keep her because I saved her, I nursed her back to health, swollen and broken arm... sigh.
> He showed me a pic of her mother, she was a white Schnauzer, the father was either a Black Schnauzer, a Jack Russel, or a Kerry Blue Terrier. LOL! He didnt know who got to her... but all the pups were Guera's color he said.
> 
> ...


Jeez, that is awful. Very glad to hear they're still in jail! People are so sick  I just heard on the news in my town about some people who used a samurai sword to torture their dogs, cutting one from it's snout all the way down it's back, and almost amputating it's leg - it died. The other dog had severe stab wounds but is going to survive. We really have some sick, demented, horrible people in this world!

But thank goodness for the good people!  Wonderful of you to save her and give her an awesome life! She's adorable.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

She looks beautiful! I like her little bows too.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

OH MY GOD NESSA!!! i would never ever reconize her! what an incredible transfermation!! beautiful


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

jcd said:


> OH MY GOD NESSA!!! i would never ever reconize her! what an incredible transfermation!! beautiful


Transformation is exactly the word I was going to use, too. She's beautiful!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh how pretty!
I love the bows.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

MoonStr80 said:


> OMG you were there. That's insane I wouldn't know how I would of react I think you'd have to hold me down & tie my mouth shut
> 
> I'm so glad you saved her!


Yes, I was there... and it was really something... a terrible adventure I guess you can say. But it had a wonderful ending. I have my beauty now... I'm glad I saved her too.



4lilmunchkins said:


> She looks so cute! I love her little bows!


Thanks! I loved them so much! 



Krit said:


> Jeez, that is awful. Very glad to hear they're still in jail! People are so sick I just heard on the news in my town about some people who used a samurai sword to torture their dogs, cutting one from it's snout all the way down it's back, and almost amputating it's leg - it died. The other dog had severe stab wounds but is going to survive. We really have some sick, demented, horrible people in this world!
> 
> But thank goodness for the good people! Wonderful of you to save her and give her an awesome life! She's adorable.


Yea people are very sick  But we got them!



Inga said:


> She looks beautiful! I like her little bows too.


Awe thnx Inga! Havent seen you in a while! How are ya!



jcd said:


> OH MY GOD NESSA!!! i would never ever reconize her! what an incredible transfermation!! beautiful


LoL... yea I love it when I can get rid of her winter coat!



Rowdy said:


> Transformation is exactly the word I was going to use, too. She's beautiful!


Thank you Rowdy!
Nessa


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, she's lovely! You can really appreciate her colors with the new haircut. =)


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Pai said:


> Wow, she's lovely! You can really appreciate her colors with the new haircut. =)


Oh I know exactly what you mean Pai. She just completely BRIGHTENS up... everywhere on her body lol. It's as if I went over her with a highlighter LOL... it's just so cool how cute she looks. Almost yellow sometimes when she is in the sun .
Thanks Pai!
I definitely definitely prefer the shorter coat on her, so much cleaner and and so much prettier. I think she likes it too!!!

I always think its so funny tho, every time after the groomers, she will scoot her booty on the floor... and I know why! Its because the damned pesky itchy hairs that are still on her that were shaved off lol. I know thats how it is with men sometimes lol. James always complains, DONT TOUCH MY HEAD, after he gets out of the Barber shop lol... LET ME SHOWER FIRST! I'll get itchy! Now I'm all like HEY! Your lucky your BUTT isnt the thing thats itchy!!!

Nessa


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

She's very cute - she must be schnauzer x JRT- the other two breeds don't carry the right combo of colors.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> She's very cute - she must be schnauzer x JRT- the other two breeds don't carry the right combo of colors.


Thanks Dogstar .
I know that is what I was thinking as well. I mean the black schnauzer could have very well been the father as well... but sometimes I just dont know. I went ahead and googled JRT/Schnauzer mix and couldnt find any pics that really resembled her. Then I googled blonde schnauzer, and alot look like her... lol so I have no idea . It's annoying sometimes cuz I would LOVE to know... but I'm great just saying she's my girl... maybe a mutt, maybe not... she's still just my girl .

Nessa


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Holy - looks like a totally different dog. She looks younger too (and very happy). Love it.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

she looks GREAT! i love the colour of the bows, the look perfect with her colouring.  

it is funny that this is the first time that they put bows in her hair. we had a male doggie and he had bows every time he came home from the groomers! i used to laugh, but my mom really loved those little bows!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

BTW -- I took a peak at her pictures again her face says Miniature Schnauzer, but her tail & body says another breed, but she could have a JTR in her & the tail it very puffy


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

She looks great!!  I bet she feels awesome too, being all clean.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvmyRotti said:


> Holy - looks like a totally different dog. She looks younger too (and very happy). Love it.


Oh I know LuvmyRotti, she does look very happy and so much younger when I get her groomed. Man there really is just something amazing about grooming a dog!!! If only all long haired dog owners knew that! All it takes is a shave every now and then! 



ioreks_mom said:


> she looks GREAT! i love the colour of the bows, the look perfect with her colouring.
> 
> it is funny that this is the first time that they put bows in her hair. we had a male doggie and he had bows every time he came home from the groomers! i used to laugh, but my mom really loved those little bows!


Oh I know the color was perfect! She said she is going to order PURPLE ones for next time! Cuz she can tell purple is my fave color and so it will match Guera's harness!!! Yay!

LOL! Awe I know, it's so cute it's hard to resist on even a male dog! If I did that... James would massacre me! LOL! 



MoonStr80 said:


> BTW -- I took a peak at her pictures again her face says Miniature Schnauzer, but her tail & body says another breed, but she could have a JTR in her & the tail it very puffy


Oh kool MoonStr! I've always noticed that about her face, that is always screaming Schnauzer, but you are right... her tail is funny and bushy... so I wouldnt know. Then again, JRTs tails arent bushy either... uggh! It sux never knowing for sure!



CarmeeKitty said:


> She looks great!! I bet she feels awesome too, being all clean.


Thanks CarmeeKitty, hehe she was clean to begin with , she just looked scraggly is all... ahahaha! 

Thanks all! My girl enjoys it!
Nessa


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Oh kool MoonStr! I've always noticed that about her face, that is always screaming Schnauzer, but you are right... her tail is funny and bushy... so I wouldnt know. Then again, JRTs tails arent bushy either... uggh! It sux never knowing for sure!


Yes her face does scream "SCHANUZER" but w/e the rest she may be, she sure is a cutie pootie!


----------



## ownerofarottweiler (Feb 18, 2009)

nicely groomed... that dog is beautiful... I still think the long hair is kind of cute too, but maybe arranged in a different way


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

ownerofarottweiler said:


> nicely groomed... that dog is beautiful... I still think the long hair is kind of cute too, but maybe arranged in a different way


Oh thanks 'ownerofarottweiler"... I love the scraggly look as well. Her hair is just so hard to tame... I will give her a bath and blow dry her hair and brush it... and by the time she gets downstairs and rolling on her pillow... IT'S OVER! Back to a bum scruffy looking dog! LOL! It's just hard to keep it looking flowy... her hair is I guess what you can call, coarse. Not super flowy soft and not super wire coarse. Just in the middle, so it's a bit tough sometimes! LOL!

Nessa


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

She looks absolutely gorgeous with the new haircut!! I love the bows too.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

So very cute!!!


----------

